# [French NR] Kanneti Sae-Han 7.40 non-lucky single (First Chamal'Open 2010)



## joey (Jul 7, 2010)

Reconstruction:
Scramble: U2 R B2 L F2 D2 U2 R2 U2 R' D2 R' D L B' L' R' U' L2 U L (21f)

x-cross: z' y' D R2 F D' (4)
F2L2: U' R U R' U'y R' U' R y' (8)
F2L3: U' L' U' L U L' U' L y L' U' L (11)
F2L4: U2 L U L' U' L U2 L' (8)
OLL: U2 R' F R U R' U' F' U R (10)
PLL: U2 L U2 L' U2 L F' L' U' L U L F L2 U (15)

Total = 56 moves
TPS = 56/7.40 = 7.56 tps


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jul 7, 2010)

wtf.


----------



## amostay2004 (Jul 7, 2010)

wtf fast bad R perm


----------



## @uguste (Jul 7, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> wtf fast bad R perm



Kanneti is ambidextrous


----------



## Crazycubemom (Jul 7, 2010)

Go Kan Kan....... Chakka Kanneti


----------



## joey (Jul 7, 2010)

@uguste said:


> amostay2004 said:
> 
> 
> > wtf fast bad R perm
> ...



Ah, I thought so, because most of this solve is with left hand


----------



## rowehessler (Jul 7, 2010)

amazing job dude, that solve is incredible. What kind of cube is that?


----------



## joey (Jul 7, 2010)

Looks like an Av?


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jul 7, 2010)

Best official non-lucky solve ever.

7.56 tps


----------



## ariasamie (Jul 7, 2010)

is he left-handed?


----------



## joey (Jul 7, 2010)

ariasamie said:


> is he left-handed?





@uguste said:


> amostay2004 said:
> 
> 
> > wtf fast bad R perm
> ...


----------



## rachmaninovian (Jul 7, 2010)

ghey n phake


----------



## @uguste (Jul 7, 2010)

joey said:


> Looks like an Av?



Yes, a Haiyan memory he won at French Open


----------



## Olivér Perge (Jul 7, 2010)

@uguste said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like an Av?
> ...



That's a bit scary. Bence won the other one, and his PB is 7.40 with that cube.  (His solve also inlcuded OLL and PLL.)


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jul 7, 2010)

O.O wtf tps


----------



## lorki3 (Jul 7, 2010)

Nice solve but it was actually a lucky solve it had an x cross.
Still great solve.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 7, 2010)

O_O


----------



## Shortey (Jul 7, 2010)

lorki3 said:


> Nice solve but it was actually a lucky solve it had an x cross.
> Still great solve.



Meaning it had an X-Cross doesn't mean it was lucky. x_x


----------



## Neo63 (Jul 7, 2010)

HOLY.....

O_O I'm speechless


----------



## SuperStrawberry (Jul 7, 2010)

wow i gotta learn how to be ambidextrous


----------



## r_517 (Jul 7, 2010)

@[email protected]


----------



## DavidWoner (Jul 7, 2010)

Any solve where tps>time is incredible, but to do it in comp is amazing.


----------



## Kyle Barry (Jul 7, 2010)

> Any solve where tps>time is incredible, but to do it in comp is amazing.



That's an interesting note; I wonder how many times that has happened in competition. Can't be more than a few. Also, I'm pretty sure incredible trumps amazing, rethink your diction, DW!


----------



## Escher (Jul 7, 2010)

Kyle Barry said:


> > Any solve where tps>time is incredible, but to do it in comp is amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> That's an interesting note; I wonder how many times that has happened in competition. Can't be more than a few.



I doubt there are any other than this, except maybe Faz' 8.30?


----------



## cuber952 (Jul 7, 2010)

INSANE!


----------



## Kian (Jul 7, 2010)

Kyle Barry said:


> > Any solve where tps>time is incredible, but to do it in comp is amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I'm pretty sure incredible trumps amazing, rethink your diction, DW!



Don't be a diction, Kyle.


----------



## Micael (Jul 7, 2010)

Did he already knows for the x-cross before the solve?


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Jul 7, 2010)

Crazy ridiculous solve. Looks like he knew it was gonna be a good solve from the beginning as he looked up to the judge/audience. It almost looks like one of those, "Oh, this is what you were talking about," faces. Afterwards he didn't seem too amazed by himself either. At most though, I'd say he knew it was gonna be an easy solve and maybe knew it was gonna be an x-cross. Unfortunately, this happens a lot at competitions. Regardless, it's still an incredible solve.


----------



## joey (Jul 7, 2010)

PhillipEspinoza said:


> At most though, I'd say he knew it was gonna be an easy solve and maybe knew it was gonna be an x-cross. Unfortunately, this happens a lot at competitions. Regardless, it's still an incredible solve.


Thing is, he uses orange, and I'm pretty sure no-one else does. If you use another cross colour, you wouldn't see/look at the orange side.

That look to me is "lol guys, i got a 4 move x-cross. orange cross <3"


----------



## lachose (Jul 7, 2010)

I think that he knew for the x-cross (and it's easy to see during the inspection) but that's all.

EDIT : Joey has posted at the same time so : I totally agree with you, joey. But it's simpliest to ask to him.


----------



## deadalnix (Jul 7, 2010)

PhillipEspinoza said:


> Crazy ridiculous solve. Looks like he knew it was gonna be a good solve from the beginning as he looked up to the judge/audience. It almost looks like one of those, "Oh, this is what you were talking about," faces. Afterwards he didn't seem too amazed by himself either.



You must be wrong, and for many reasons.

First of all, kanneti is a really good cuber, look at his previous results, you'll notice that. Look also at the average he got (sub10) and you'll se that it isn't some kind of cosmic fluke. Second of all, he is solving orange cross, and was the only one at this competition to do that. So no feedback from others cubers would have been revelant.

And last but not least,, kanneti is always jocking and saying stupid stuff, even when he's competing - ans that is sometime quite irritating when you are also competing. The comportement he have during his preinspection is his standard comportement in competition.

For information, you'll not see me on the video, but I was just the person which is filming.


----------



## Escher (Jul 7, 2010)

Btw, a solve on green cross is incredible:

x' y' U F2 L2 D2 F2 (5)
y U' L' U L (9)
U R U R' U' R U R' (17)
R U R' U' R' F R F' (25)
U (T perm) U (42)

I got 7.16. Doing a rotation before scrambling to see what other faces were like was a good idea! Lovely scramble 

Also: sweet solve Kanneti!


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 7, 2010)

Did you actually do the solve on green cross Rowan, or scramble it so that it was on white/yellow? I know you're at least opposite colour neutral were intending on going fully colour neutral.


----------



## JackJ (Jul 7, 2010)

He deserved a skip.


----------



## Toad (Jul 7, 2010)

JackJ said:


> He deserved a skip.



LL skip would've made it sub5 probably...

PLL skip about 5.5 lol.


----------



## joey (Jul 7, 2010)

But it was full step


----------



## Micael (Jul 7, 2010)

Thanks, I got my answer: He did not knew about the x-cross. Anyway, that doesn't matter when you are that good. Very impressive!


----------



## joey (Jul 7, 2010)

Micael said:


> Thanks, I got my answer: He did not knew about the x-cross. Anyway, that doesn't matter when you are that good. Very impressive!


Just to be clear, you mean that he didn't know about the x-cross before he started inspection.


----------



## Escher (Jul 7, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


> Did you actually do the solve on green cross Rowan, or scramble it so that it was on white/yellow? I know you're at least opposite colour neutral were intending on going fully colour neutral.



I scrambled 3 times with 3 different rotations so I could see the crosses and pairs easily each time... I would like to have started out colour neutral but after spending a while attempting to switch I really don't think I will. Occasionally I'll do another cross if it's one or two moves.


----------



## ryo (Jul 7, 2010)

deadalnix said:


> The comportement he have during his preinspection is his standard comportement in competition.


You can't be more right !


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Jul 7, 2010)

joey said:


> PhillipEspinoza said:
> 
> 
> > At most though, I'd say he knew it was gonna be an easy solve and maybe knew it was gonna be an x-cross. Unfortunately, this happens a lot at competitions. Regardless, it's still an incredible solve.
> ...



Ah, I stand corrected. I still stand by my assertion though that it was an incredible solve. It seems like ambidexterity is the new color neutral. His left hand was crazy.


----------



## Dene (Jul 8, 2010)

Nobody else has felt the need to comment on the hot blonde judge?!


----------



## Mr0. (Jul 8, 2010)

Dene said:


> Nobody else has felt the need to comment on the hot blonde judge?!



She is my girlfriend.


----------



## Dene (Jul 8, 2010)

Well done you!


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Jul 8, 2010)

Mr0. said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > Nobody else has felt the need to comment on the hot blonde judge?!
> ...



Damn son.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J3Bos2Z7tMc


----------



## joey (Jul 8, 2010)

Mr0. said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > Nobody else has felt the need to comment on the hot blonde judge?!
> ...



Actually, I mentioned it in the IRC channel 


Hey Mr0


----------



## iploman (Jul 8, 2010)

joey said:


> PhillipEspinoza said:
> 
> 
> > At most though, I'd say he knew it was gonna be an easy solve and maybe knew it was gonna be an x-cross. Unfortunately, this happens a lot at competitions. Regardless, it's still an incredible solve.
> ...



I use orange colour


----------



## joey (Jul 8, 2010)

iploman said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > PhillipEspinoza said:
> ...


I've seen you solve before, but didn't notice that!

(I meant no-one uses orange at the french competition though )


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 8, 2010)

Heheh look here: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/poll.php?do=showresults&pollid=100


----------



## Andreaillest (Jul 8, 2010)

Inf3rn0 said:


> Mr0. said:
> 
> 
> > Dene said:
> ...



Haha. Don't know why, but I laughed pretty hard at that. And well job done sir!


----------



## DavidWoner (Jul 9, 2010)

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009MOSS01 also uses orange. And he uses cross on left <3 He is faster than that now.


----------



## Micael (Jul 9, 2010)

joey said:


> Micael said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, I got my answer: He did not knew about the x-cross. Anyway, that doesn't matter when you are that good. Very impressive!
> ...



Yea.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Jul 12, 2010)

Could have saved 4 moves on F2L #3 if he solved it like r' U L U' x L U L' (without the rotation after F2L #2, of course). Who knows, that could have costed him =>0.32 of a second...


----------

